# Delta scroll saw 40-601



## Mizz Liz (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Guys.
I was just given this delta scroll saw. It's used and appears to be in good shape, but it seems to vibrate mightily. Do you advise getting tune-ups for these things? Maybe it needs new bearings? I am an artist and cut mostly small flat things... Also, it is missing the foot that holds your work material down to the table. Think I can find one? What exactly is that called? Any other advice you can offer a girl with a new old saw would be much appreciated. 

thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Liz

I would suggest you sell it off on craigslist classifieds/ebay then take the money and get a DeWalt scroll saw then you will be a happy scroll saw users..

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/14013-my-new-toy.html
========



Mizz Liz said:


> Hi Guys.
> I was just given this delta scroll saw. It's used and appears to be in good shape, but it seems to vibrate mightily. Do you advise getting tune-ups for these things? Maybe it needs new bearings? I am an artist and cut mostly small flat things... Also, it is missing the foot that holds your work material down to the table. Think I can find one? What exactly is that called? Any other advice you can offer a girl with a new old saw would be much appreciated.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Liz - from reading about the saw that you were given - it appears that it is a 80's model - maybe it needs some fine tuning - I think most scroll saws do have some vibration but with a pad underneath it - it may be reduced - also are all the rubber feet pads on the bottom side - if they are missing or one is missing - vibration would occure. The part that holds the work piece down (hold down spring or foot) is removed by many scrollers' - as it sometimes gets in the way of your work process. Unlike bobj3 - sometimes the option of purchasing a new tool that is as costly as a new delta scroll saw is out of the question - at least for me - if you can afford it - go for the new delta - they are a really nice scroll saw. If you can not afford going that route - maybe the site below can help you. 










Here is the web site that has the parts for your scroll saw.

Delta 40-601 Parts List and Diagram - Type 2 : eReplacementparts.com
- the home page is here -
Delta Scroll Saw Parts : eReplacementparts.com


----------



## Mizz Liz (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks Larry for your thoughtful reply. And, no, I do not have the money to buy a better saw, especially when I have never used any scroll saw before (and am not sure yet if it will be better than my band saw for what I do.) I found the website you sent a link to and diagram from. I am still not sure what the hold down foot piece is called on the list. I had read that y'all toss them, but as a novice with the tool I thought it might be wise to start extra safe.

Liz


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Liz
it was actually a good saw at one time and as far as the blade guard (hold down) dont waste your money most of the time its in the way and u dont use it ull find u use your finger to hold it more effectivly...But...i would do as Bob J suggested, the dw788 is one of the best saw in that price range with a slightly deeper throat ...but good luck finding one as cheap as Bob N...also check the bottom it see if the rubber feet are gone that may be why it vibrates alot


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Liz.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Liz,

C arm saws cut a little more aggressively than parallel arm saws, and they run a lot smoother when rigidly mounted. My delta Q3 is about the same size as yours, and as heavy as it is, it runs noticably smoother when I put a 50 lb bag of sand on the bottom shelf of the stand. If yours is just sitting on a bench you might want to mount it to a piece of plywood that you can clamp down. That might help you out a bit.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Liz,

It looks like the hold down foot is called a hold down spring in the diagram on the website that larry posted the link to.


You can also download the owners manual for your saw at this link.
DeWALT ServiceNET - Official Online Store for DeWALT, Porter Cable, Delta, and Black and Decker Parts


I know what you mean..free is free  it's definately worth giving it a shot to see if it will meet your needs.

Welcome and good luck with your new scroll saw. Let us know how it works out for you!




Mizz Liz said:


> Thanks Larry for your thoughtful reply. And, no, I do not have the money to buy a better saw, especially when I have never used any scroll saw before (and am not sure yet if it will be better than my band saw for what I do.) I found the website you sent a link to and diagram from. I am still not sure what the hold down foot piece is called on the list. I had read that y'all toss them, but as a novice with the tool I thought it might be wise to start extra safe.
> 
> Liz


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

for blades this is the best one's Mike's Workshop selling Flying Dutchman brand fret and scrollsaw blades Their are flying dutchman brand I have the 18" hagner and that is the blades i use Their are some more blades But you get what you pay for del


----------



## Mizz Liz (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you Del. I will go there because I do need sawblades. Everyone has been helpful here in the forum. My saw has a base, but no rubber feet, so I plan to get some. I may decide to bolt it to the floor in the shop. We'll see. And this might shock the woodworkers, but I am an artist and I cut up perfectly good rulers and yardsticks (I'll try to attach a photo.) Thanks again. Liz


----------



## harveri (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, definitely don>t bother with the holddown part as none on any scroll are ever of any used at a;; amd pm;y get om way. The mtg and checking the bottom for any missing feet will help.. what most new comers to scroll saw users don't realize is that u must apply steady hold down pressure to the workpiece to prevent it from lifting and vibrating
An excellent site that will help with tuneup and great scroll saw info is: scrollsaws.com


----------

